# Opera 10.60-final for FreeBSD released.



## respite (Jul 8, 2010)

A week ago Opera released the 10.60 version of their browser for FreeBSD. I personally love it. It runs extremely fast on my systems. I find it aesthetically pleasing as well.

For those who don't mind running closed source products, check it out!


----------



## nestux (Jul 8, 2010)

I was using Opera under Linux but not under FreeBSD get, this is a good time to do it ]=).

Thank you.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 8, 2010)

respite said:
			
		

> A week ago Opera released the 10.60 version of their browser for FreeBSD. I personally love it. It runs extremely fast on my systems. I find it aesthetically pleasing as well.
> 
> For those who don't mind running closed source products, check it out!



I am opera user but my version is 10.10 from ports...
In ports we have version 10.10 and opera-devel version is 10.20. Where did you find version 10.60, please?


----------



## phoenix (Jul 8, 2010)

You'd have to download it manually from the Opera website.

The ports tree has only just recently been unthawed, so it's possible the Opera port will be updated in the next week or two.


----------



## jumbotron (Jul 9, 2010)

i'm operalover but now is chromium the browser!


----------



## vermaden (Jul 9, 2010)

respite said:
			
		

> I personally love it. It runs extremely fast on my systems. I find it aesthetically pleasing as well.



Its still have font rendering issues ...


----------



## Beastie (Jul 9, 2010)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Its still have font rendering issues ...


Still? I have never noticed any problem with fonts under Windows or FreeBSD. Ever.
Could you give examples or show websites that have failing font rendering/display?


----------



## rusty (Jul 9, 2010)

Only issue I found was after installing x11-toolkits/gtk20 was Accept | Refuse switched positions in pop-up dialogs and I would get crash info/dialog after closing Opera.
Changing the entry in opera:config#FileSelector|DialogToolkit to higher value than 0 reverted opera to it's own 'quick?' engine and stopped the crash dialog from appearing.


----------



## bojan (Jul 9, 2010)

With the version 10.70 from yesterday, the crash report when you close the opera doesn't show anymore. I have the same problem Rusty with the dialog box I will try that settings. Also when you start mouse gestures for the first time and ask you to confirm, the dialog box is missing yes/no buttons. I think before it was for all dialog boxes.

I have annoying bug, when there is text area/search box on the page I can't sometimes/a lot enter anything on the box or use arrow keys to scroll, I have to minimize/maximize the Opera to make it working.

I am still at 10.10 as main browser and testing every snapshot from its own directory.

I am passioned about Opera like I am with FreeBSD, two excellent products.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 9, 2010)

Some sites (fully 1/4 ) with opera do not work as they used
to... for those one for now should setup opera
with the author mode-- user mode toggle on a
toolbar.  (Many news sites... a few shopping sites...)
AFAIk they used to work back in v7 of opera or so...
but either opera's css coding changed or theirs changed
or something (just guessing).


----------



## vermaden (Jul 10, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Still? I have never noticed any problem with fonts under Windows or FreeBSD. Ever.
> Could you give examples or show websites that have failing font rendering/display?



Its a general problem, not just 'some' websites, ALL of them have broken font renderring:
[font="Courier New"]Opera 10.10:[/font] http://omploader.org/vNHczNw
[font="Courier New"]Opera 10.60:[/font] http://omploader.org/vNHczOQ

... and here is my config that is respected by Opera 10.10:
http://strony.toya.net.pl/~vermaden/text/dot.fonts.conf


----------



## OH (Jul 13, 2010)

*Plugins*

Has anyone been able to get flash or java (JRE) working with this version of Opera?

The latest flash from ports is installed and working on linux-opera and native Firefox 3.6. I've added paths to the plugins-path of Opera and symlinked libflashplayer.so and npwrapper.etc around to different locations, but all without success.

Java is a whole other story of course. Looking at linux-opera, there's a "Java options" button to select the directory with libjava.so and libawt.so which I can either point at the diablo version or the openjdk6 version. Neither of those work in linux-opera, but in Opera 10.60 the button "Java options" is completely missing, which would suggest that java is explicitly unsupported.

Any thoughts?


----------



## respite (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks rusty! The crash on exit dialog had started for me with the latest build.


----------



## bloodtears (Sep 16, 2010)

OH said:
			
		

> The latest flash from ports is installed and working on linux-opera and native Firefox 3.6. I've added paths to the plugins-path of Opera and symlinked libflashplayer.so and npwrapper.etc around to different locations, but all without success.
> 
> Java is a whole other story of course. Looking at linux-opera, there's a "Java options" button to select the directory with libjava.so and libawt.so which I can either point at the diablo version or the openjdk6 version. Neither of those work in linux-opera, but in Opera 10.60 the button "Java options" is completely missing, which would suggest that java is explicitly unsupported.
> 
> Any thoughts?



I have managed to get flash to work with FreeBSD native version of Opera, but based on the current version of Opera 10.61, the Java options is still not appearing. Just wondering, is this just a temporal porting issues, or will the native Opera 10.6 version never going to support Java plugin?


----------



## cpcnw (Nov 15, 2010)

> I have managed to get flash to work with FreeBSD native version of Opera

How did you do this?

Any chance of a step by step?


----------



## captobvious (Nov 15, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18449

Flash works on Opera 10.63; still haven't been able to get java-plugin or java-webstart working though.


----------



## cpcnw (Nov 16, 2010)

Not that bothered about flash now - its more the crappy fonts in native Opera that are putting me off. Rest of the apps I have loaded are crystal clear. Opera looks like its trying to do some kind of hinting and it looks awful - wish I could figure this out because I like[d] Opera ...


----------



## ahavatar (Nov 16, 2010)

cpcnw said:
			
		

> Not that bothered about flash now - its more the crappy fonts in native Opera that are putting me off. Rest of the apps I have loaded are crystal clear. Opera looks like its trying to do some kind of hinting and it looks awful - wish I could figure this out because I like[d] Opera ...



http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2021 at the tail of the thread, you can find my .fonts.conf file. My Opera looks great.


----------



## cpcnw (Nov 16, 2010)

Tried your .fonts.conf - didnt make much difference if at all tbh. Found this ;

http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/more-unix-font-work

"Opera detects the environment it is running in, and automatically switches rendering method accordingly. If you really, really want to use just fontconfig, you can enable the "Prefer Fontconfig Settings" option in opera:config."

Only thing, there is no such preference setting in my native 10.63?

Would be interested to know what font choices you are using in Opera font prefs?


----------



## ahavatar (Nov 16, 2010)

cpcnw said:
			
		

> Would be interested to know what font choices you are using in Opera font prefs?



My Opera preferences are DejaVu family fonts. And I remember I installed webfonts also. With freetype2-2.4.2 (lcdfilter compiled in) and some popular truetype fonts installed on the system, Opera should look great.


----------



## cpcnw (Nov 16, 2010)

Ive just deinstalled freetype2-2.4.2 and issued make WITH_LCD_FILTERING=yes and make reinstall 

Restarted X but again not much difference. Don't really know much about Freetype - is there any additional config required?


----------



## ahavatar (Nov 16, 2010)

having personal ~/.fonts.conf is enough for configuration. Do you have DejaVu and webfonts installed ? By the way have you "fc-cache" after changing .fonts.conf ? You might need to restart Opera.

PS. and you need to install fontconfig


----------



## cpcnw (Nov 16, 2010)

> Do you have DejaVu and webfonts installed ?


Yes 


> By the way have you "fc-cache" after changing .fonts.conf ? You might need to restart Opera.


Ah, ok will give that a try ...


> and you need to install fontconfig


think I did ... will check ...


----------



## cpcnw (Nov 16, 2010)

fontconfig-2.8.0,1 already installed ... 

Done all above - to no avail ... some web pages aren't too bad but I defo had it better on my last install. Opera's menus and dialogues a pretty futzy! Sigh...


----------



## ahavatar (Nov 16, 2010)

I have changed about 20 fonts in the Opera fonts preference setting to DejaVu families. And I run Gnome and my default sans is DajaVu Sans etc. Opera's menu looks same as other applications' menu.


----------



## cpcnw (Nov 17, 2010)

Running latest port of Fluxbox here. Most other apps seem pin sharp esp @ 1680x1050

FB's menu is effected [for the better] by freetype / font.conf as are some other apps, its just opera thats not playing. Worse case are the tails of lc g!


----------



## ahavatar (Nov 17, 2010)

How about cleaning up your home directory and deinstall/reinstall Opera from the port tree ? 

PS. one other thing to try is to delete the ugly fonts Opera uses if you know the fonts names. They are ugly anyway so you don't need to keep them on your system.


----------



## cpcnw (Nov 19, 2010)

Have played around with Xft settings in .Xdefaults which has some effect but doesn't get me back to where I was on my last install using an earlier Opera version [9.6 something] which was very nice crisp clear fonts esp the webfonts. Wish I could track this one down as its driving me nuts. Most other apps are fine.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 19, 2010)

@cpcnw

Download Opera 11 Alpha, its fixed there (font rendering).


----------

